# All the Skill, None of the Drama



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Anyone here likes the banner? Because I don't.
I think this topic has been discussed, but where are the changes?
I came up with something like this:
















What you guys think, 
The Drama stuff just doesnt fit in Houston.
It's about LA, the Hollywood thing.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yeah its been discussed in the past.

my suggestion was "losses delivered in 35 seconds or less, or theyre free"


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> my suggestion was "losses delivered in 35 seconds or less, or theyre free"


I like that too, but why dont we change it?
Can Yao Mania do it? or only the webmaster can change it?
We should get some really good lines and Vote for the best, then change the banner starting from the 06-07 season, so taht we would have a fresh start and leave this year behind.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We can change it any time, but there has to be a clear cut favorite for the new slogan.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> We can change it any time, but there has to be a clear cut favorite for the new slogan.


That's why we need every rockets fan on BBB.NET to get in on this thread, to tell everyone what is the best slogan for this team.
We need a fresh new start for the next season. Come on people. The rockets need you now.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

hell yea lets change the slogan. im up for "Return to Glory" and if not that something very similiar and about us proving to the NBA that the rockets are big timers.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

lol


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> hell yea lets change the slogan. im up for "Return to Glory" and if not that something very similiar and about us proving to the NBA that the rockets are big timers.


Thx, some body finally feel me.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> hell yea lets change the slogan. im up for "Return to Glory" and if not that something very similiar and about us *proving to the NBA that the rockets are big timers*.


lol...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

how about, how about, ohohoh, "Yao Ming the King time for his team to win some Rings!"


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i got nothin against the name


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> how about, how about, ohohoh, "Yao Ming the King time for his team to win some Rings!"


 I prefer the first one that dean suggested.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

how bout all the skill and all the drama?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> how bout all the skill and all the drama?


 None of the skill and none of the drama wold be more accurate.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yah my vote goes for "return to glory" as well, simple and to the point.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

lol I hoped no one took me seriously, I was just joking around, mine was extremely corny.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

"return to glory" is too generic. i dont like it.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

"return to glory" is alright..but we havent "returned" yet..


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> "losses delivered in 35 seconds or less, or they're free"


I like that one, but it's too long. It would have to be "Losses delivered in 35 sec or free" or something like that. :whoknows:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

"Ready For Lift Off"


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> "Ready For Lift Off"


That's a good one. I like it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

or how about 'a winning season is an improvement' jkjk i kid :biggrin:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Gone in 35 Seconds


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> "Ready For Lift Off"


nice and straight to the point :greatjob:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> "Ready For Lift Off"


this is probably the best one i've seen so far.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

"The Revenge is Inevitable"


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll give another day for ideas and do a poll tomorrow. If any one choice receives over 50% of the votes, then I will bring it up to the big boys.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

"One Team and One Mission"


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

The Celtics board had "return to glory" for quite some time. It's kind of lame, imo.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

How about "Shoot the Ball - Not your Mouth" 

LOL just kidding.

I like the "Ready for Lift Off"

for my more serious contributions


"Launching a Success Story"

"Mission: Championship"

"Houston, We had a Problem... not anymore" (snort)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

"NBA, You have a problem"


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> "NBA, You have a problem"


 :rotf:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> "NBA, You have a problem"


Sweet one, I love this.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> "NBA, You have a problem"


 :biggrin:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> "NBA, You have a problem"



ah, that's a bit too presumptuous at this point... people will laugh at us


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TracywtFacy said:


> ah, that's a bit too presumptuous at this point... people will laugh at us


lol..you may be right


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

"Bigger Than Jesus"


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

"You Can't Reach Me"
"Law of Reciprocal Actions"
"Exhaust to the Whole New Level"


----------

